# Testicles - Non GSD



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Spike has one testicle down and the other still goes up and down. Even when it's up I can SEE it right in the inside of his thigh. His sire also had this happen and it finally dropped and STAYED down around 9 months of age.

Would you consider this a reason to remove a dog from your breeding program?


----------

